# How soon to rebreed



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi! My (nigerian) doe was bred late so she kidded as a FF at about 1 1/2 years, 7 weeks ago. She had a SUPER easy kidding w/ large twins ,though she is a small doe. How early can I rebreed her?? I am planning on drying her off as soon as her kids are weaned. Thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they at minimum ...need at least.. a month dry up time....more is recommended... but that is minimum... :wink:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Why not keep milking her yourself? Unless you don't want the milk. I, myself, would wait until fall to breed her again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I only breed once a year. It is so hard on their bodies to try to do it more often. YES it is done but those goats tend to die at a earlier age then those bred once a year.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, I think I will wait until this fall....I definitely Don't want to do anything unhealthy for her! Thank you!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls are bred in the late fall to kid once a year as well....I do ilk my girls until a month before I have them bred, I make sure I have enough milk in the freezer though for the dry months. I am one that firmly believes that a doe needs a healthy break before kidding and lactating again, so mine get a 6 month break before they do it all over again.( This would be a breeding at 7-8 months past kidding and a 6 month break from lactation)


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

You should ideally give 3 months post kidding for a uterus to get back in shape.
I only breed once a year.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys! I wasn't talking about breeding her right now..Just asking how long you wait before rebreeding. :wink: This is a really helpful forum!! :thumbup:


----------

